# Destin Liberty Ship and Pole Spot



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Got a late start due to trailer issues...launched and headed out to the Liberty ship...on the way we came across a HUGE log...small peanuts were on it...had some fun with them and then headed on course...got there and about 7 other boats were already there and several more heading in...X-large hardtails were all over the place along with mondo sized Spades...set up a drift and was trying bait and vertical jigs...vertical got hammered but the hook pulled on the way up...several of the baits got chomped by ARS and finally a jack came to the boat, but too small...left after about an hour and headed to the pole spot...got a small 5# kings off of a bait wad...and then a bobo...but then something BIG decided it wanted it more and with one flash and slice...we pulled up 1/2 a bobo...after trolling the rest of the way in, we canned it at 4 and hit the ramp...


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice report. How far out are the spots that you are talking about?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Georgiaboy said:


> Nice report. How far out are the spots that you are talking about?


7 miles


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks lobsterman. I fish over at Port St. Joe/Mexico Beach and considering moving east to allow for quicker trips to deeper water.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem, I can get you the state numbers if you need them , but it will have to be tomorrow. I just got in from fishing today and I am whipped.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

last november i was on the pier and an asian had hooked a 5-6lb bobo with 30lb mono and was cranking him across the top of the water and a 60-65lb king skyed on him and got everything but the head it was the biggest king id ever seen


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

BIG Kings LOVE bobo's...quite a few Cpat's on the East coast that fish in the SKA swear by trolling a bobo...and have the titles and money to prove it...what ever it was...(Definately wasn't a shark)...hit it and ran...just saw the flash and that was it...no head shake...nothing...just gone!


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

all you florida boys have different names for tons of fish, but what are we refering to with the term "bobo" ? bonita?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bobo = Bonita


----------

